# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  I'm

## Finder dragon

Hello.  I'm looking for a comic about a woman that paralyze that saw her Parents and Older Sister get killed by three man and one woman with elemental power and an Gladius that heal her.  Can anyone tell me the name of this comic?   Please I need the name of this comic!!!!!

----------


## scilover

isnt it Barbara Gordon??? The batgirl?

----------


## LordMikel

> Hello.  I'm looking for a comic about a woman that paralyze that saw her Parents and Older Sister get killed by three man and one woman with elemental power and an Gladius that heal her.  Can anyone tell me the name of this comic?   Please I need the name of this comic!!!!!


Some questions.  What year did you read this comic?  Where did you read this comic?  Do you recall if it was a one shot or a series?

----------

